# [PPOTW] Which system has the best controller?



## T-hug (Jul 7, 2013)

This weeks poll asks which system has the best controller?
It doesn't have to be technically, just choose your favorite!
Personally I have to go with the 360 even though the dpad is trash, everything else is perfect. I also thought the N64 controller was amazing at the time.
The XBone's pad seems to have improved on the 360s, I like the matte trim on the thumbsticks.

 Previous week - Have you preordered a nextgen console yet? 
 Week 2 - Now MS has backtracked, will you? 
Week 1 - who will sell the most hardware next gen? 

If you have an idea for a poll you would like to see on the portal just send me a PM with PPOTW in the title and your questions for the poll.


----------



## natkoden (Jul 7, 2013)

I love the Xbox 360 one. It's super comfortable and perfect for shooters.


----------



## EzekielRage (Jul 7, 2013)

The GameCube has by far the best controler, followed by the X360...


----------



## ov3rkill (Jul 7, 2013)

Xbox 360 controller, it's ergonomic. I love it when playing for long hours compared to the Dual Shock 3.


----------



## T-hug (Jul 7, 2013)

EzekielRage said:


> The GameCube has by far the best controler, followed by the X360...


I did originally have GC and N64 in the options but there wasn't enough slots to cover everything so used 'other'.


----------



## emigre (Jul 7, 2013)

Vita. Dat D Pad.


----------



## EzekielRage (Jul 7, 2013)

How would people vote for PS4 or XBone the controelrs are not out yet? Are they assuming or jsut blind voting because of fanboy? Sonys controllers suck. All of them. I bet the PS4 one isnt any different. Sure, nice handling but they are so wobbly and imprecise in their analog movement it is riddiculous...


----------



## Mantis41 (Jul 7, 2013)

Are we including the PC or just consoles?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 7, 2013)

Xbox 360 controller just in general since it works for like... everything.

Gamecube controller is comfortable and everything with good buttons but the C-Stick is incredibly gimped for anything that requires dual analog. It's REALLY good for fighting games though since it has the notches on the side of the daddy analog stick (so you can easily lock into hadoukens and Z's and such).


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Jul 7, 2013)

For me it was a toss up between Wii and the Ps3, I guess the Wii has grew on me over the years. But I still decided with the Ps3's controller.


----------



## Nah3DS (Jul 7, 2013)

Sega Saturn

/THREAD

lol at people suggesting the 360 controller... worst d-pad ever


----------



## Fishaman P (Jul 7, 2013)

Gamecube is easily the best.
XBox is pretty close, but it loses because the control stick doesn't have the directional guides.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 7, 2013)

NahuelDS said:


> Sega Saturn
> 
> /THREAD
> 
> lol at people suggesting the 360 controller... worst d-pad ever


 

For all like 5 games where it matters.

The D-Pad on the 360 is fine when it's used for like inventory and basic navigation, just not as the sole control method like in platformers and fighters.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 7, 2013)

Mantis41 said:


> Are we including the PC or just consoles?



In the history of ever, joysticks not withstanding, has the PC produced a controller that was no a) just a copy of the consoles of the day or b) superior to the consoles of the day?

I guess 360 (though I am curious about the xbone one) followed by gamecube. Gamecube would be higher but few devs ever managed to make something that did it justice. Where the fault for that lies I do not know but the fact remains it is not as good.

On the playstation one. It is not terrible but I do not care for the resistance the sticks offer and I can not hold it for hours on end without it rendering my hands as little more than painful clamps/claws.


----------



## redact (Jul 7, 2013)

Having no idea what the ps4 or Xbo controllers are like I'd have to go with the 360 controller (the newer version with the fixed dpad)


----------



## EyeZ (Jul 7, 2013)

I may not be a fan of Microsoft's consoles, but i'm a fan of the 360 controller.


----------



## Mantis41 (Jul 7, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> In the history of ever, joysticks not withstanding, has the PC produced a controller that was no a) just a copy of the consoles of the day or b) superior to the consoles of the day?


 

Depends if you class a gaming mouse and kbd as a controller.


----------



## jacksprat1990 (Jul 7, 2013)

In terms of 2D games, the Saturn Model 2 pad. It has the best D-Pad ever and the buttons are great. Not a fan of the shoulder buttons but they do the job.

In terms of 3D games, the Gamecube pad. The D-Pad is too small and the right analog stick is a bit weird feeling but for me, the left analog stick is amazing, it feels so comfortable and I might be the only one here but I love the big A button. Resident Evil 4 never felt so good shooting with the big A button.

Why can we vote for the PS4 or the XBOne controller if we've never used them?


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Jul 7, 2013)

I also think its silly to have ps4 and xb1 be an option, when nobody here has ever touched one. 

I voted other because I loved the GCN controller, it was great. Still the only thing I use for Smash Bros.

I also really liked the SNES controller.


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Jul 7, 2013)

Ps3: The best out there for fighting games and action and adventure and FPS games and more ( for me because the comtroller fits perfectly in my hand.


----------



## Chaossaturn (Jul 7, 2013)

Technically the PS3/PS3 & Xbox 360/Xbox One controllers are just the same controller with slightly different designs (don't know if I would of had an option for them in the poll but oh well lol). I voted for Xbox 360 controller but I perfer the wired one, it lighter, don't need batteries and with it's flat back it must be better for ergonomics.


----------



## Nah3DS (Jul 7, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> For all like 5 games where it matters.
> 
> The D-Pad on the 360 is fine when it's used for like inventory and basic navigation, just not as the sole control method like in platformers and fighters.


 
ok... so "the best controller" is the one with the crappiest dpad
makes sense


----------



## reprep (Jul 7, 2013)

it is of course snes controller.


----------



## Chaossaturn (Jul 7, 2013)

NahuelDS said:


> ok... so "the best controller" is the one with the crappiest dpad
> makes sense



This is again why the poll is stupid there released a second version of the Xbox 360 controller with a fixed dpad.

http://www.cinemablend.com/games/New-Xbox-360-Controller-Fixes-D-Pad-26710.html


----------



## emigre (Jul 7, 2013)

Chaossaturn said:


> Technically the PS3/PS3 & Xbox 360/Xbox One controllers are just the same controller with slightly different designs (don't know if I would of had an option for them in the poll but oh well lol). I voted for Xbox 360 controller but I perfer the wired one, it lighter, don't need batteries and with it's flat back it must be better for ergonomics.


 

Well I would expect the PS3/PS3 controller to be the same.


----------



## natkoden (Jul 7, 2013)

NahuelDS said:


> Sega Saturn
> 
> /THREAD
> 
> lol at people suggesting the 360 controller... worst d-pad ever


 
There's nothing worse than the Wiimote d-pad. I had to take it apart and put pieces of paper between the rubber and the buttons.

And... times i've used the 360 dpad = 1, by accident

Good thing I don't like fighting games.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 7, 2013)

I picked the PS3, since that was the first controller out of all of those options (other than Other), the Wii is confusing at first, and the PS3s is pretty much basic and straight forward


----------



## Gahars (Jul 7, 2013)

You're totally free to vote for options that are not the 360 controller.

You're just wrong, that's all.


----------



## Smuff (Jul 7, 2013)

I voted "other".

It is a well known *fact* that the Sega Saturn model 2 pad is, without doubt, the greatest game pad ever created 

Carry on.


----------



## J-Machine (Jul 7, 2013)

gamecube (specifically wavebird)


----------



## GameWinner (Jul 7, 2013)

Xbox 360 for me but I did like the Gamecube controller just as much. hmmm...


----------



## mkdms14 (Jul 7, 2013)

Ok come on fan boys lets be realistic.  As much as you may hate Microsoft you have to admit that they did a really good job on the Xbox 360 controller minus the d-pad.  I am a Sony/Nintendo owner.  Never owned a Xbox360 but I do own a 360 controller that I use for emulation and it does a really good job.


----------



## Attila13 (Jul 7, 2013)

PS2.
I think that it's unfair to include the Original Xbox and leave out the PS1/2! 
This is my opinion, so no hate.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 7, 2013)

Attila13 said:


> PS2.
> I think that it's unfair to include the Original Xbox and leave out the PS1/2!
> This is my opinion, so no hate.



Unless you are going to include the very original PS1 pad (no sticks), in which case you are very wrong, or found that the sixaxis or slightly more sensitive buttons did it for you, in which case you are probably still wrong but not half as wrong as the PS1 no sticks wrong, then they are the same thing.

As for the saturn I am not really seeing it. Though being a somewhat tarted up megadrive pad I can see it having its fans. I will have to put in some proper time before calling it though.


----------



## 2ndApex (Jul 7, 2013)

The Xbox 360 is comfy but as a dude who mostly plays fighting games the D-Pad is the most atrocious thing in existence.

The GC controller is amazing because it's like the only analog stick ever that works well with fighting games and other fast/complex motions, the buttons and analog triggers are really good (kinda wish they released a traditional ABXY version to use with non-GC games though), and they're ridiculously durable.

Shoutouts to the PS Vita. As a 3DS owner the buttons and sticks are my favorite of any console and handheld I've tried. If the game libraries were switched around or identical I'd buy one in an instant haha


----------



## jonthedit (Jul 7, 2013)

Mouse + Keyboard.
;O; PC MASTER RACE


----------



## Chaossaturn (Jul 7, 2013)

emigre said:


> Well I would expect the PS3/PS3 controller to be the same.



Opps, obviously I meant  PS4/PS3


----------



## emigre (Jul 7, 2013)

Chaossaturn said:


> Opps, obviously I meant PS4/PS3


 



The general consensus is that Sony have dramatically improved the controller with Duelshock 4.


----------



## Pheinte (Jul 7, 2013)

The original Xbox "controller S" is absolutely great.
I think i prefer it to the Xbox 360 controller.

The controller of Xbox One looks very nice.
I can't say for sure, but i believe the Xbox One controller will turn out to be the best console controller ever made.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jul 7, 2013)

Would have said WiiU, but no analog trigger o.o
360 it is


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 7, 2013)

360 controller is godtier.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Jul 7, 2013)

360 controller wins but soon the XBOne controller will succeed it, even if the hardware that runs it doesn't.


----------



## TyBlood13 (Jul 7, 2013)

Gamecube for me even though it's missing 2 buttons


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jul 7, 2013)

gamecube (except for the d-pad, that sucked), then 360


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Jul 7, 2013)

For me playing long sessions with the Xbox controller hurts my wrist for some reason. The dual shock 3 feels a lot more ergonomic for me. (Have kinda big hands if that's matter's)


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Jul 7, 2013)

Power glove!!! 


On a non joking note.... It's hard to pick a "best controller" some are better for some types of games and some of it is down to personal preference.

For some games the Wii controller blows every other controller away, and for other games it just blows...  

I love my mouse and keyboard for FPS games, but for fighting games? Eh no... not so much.  

Although if I had to pick a jack of all trades, I probably would pick the Wii-U pad. It does a little of everything so you can probably make every style of game on it effectively. 

I still voted for "Other"


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jul 7, 2013)

I loved the gamecube controller.


----------



## RPG Hacker (Jul 7, 2013)

I gotta vote for "other" and say "Gamecube Controller". Considering placement of sticks, D-Pad and Buttons it just always felt best in my hands. The Wii Classic Controller Pro is also a good candidate. In fact, probably even better than the GC Controller. But I didn't want to vote for "Wii" because people would missunderstand.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 7, 2013)

Psionic Roshambo said:


> For some games the Wii controller blows every other controller away, and for other games it just blows...



That got me curious as with the exception of the move the wand around the screen I can not think of any that really did well. That said my experiences with the wii were not the broadest so there are quite likely to be gaps. However as that is unlikely to include lightgun, platform, driving/flying or menu based stuff (better than straight controller but not better than touchscreen) I am not sure where that leaves us.


----------



## slingblade1170 (Jul 7, 2013)

My vote goes to Wii U Pro Controller, Xbox 360 & Gamecube.


----------



## Nah3DS (Jul 7, 2013)

my vote goes to the Kinect



natkoden said:


> There's nothing worse than the Wiimote d-pad. I had to take it apart and put pieces of paper between the rubber and the buttons.


that's what happens when you buy those Chinese knockoffs in Mercado Libre


----------



## DroRox (Jul 8, 2013)

Gamecube is my favourite. So damn solid and precise. Fits awesomely in your hands. Yum.


----------



## LiamGore (Jul 8, 2013)

gamecube followed by Ouya.


----------



## natkoden (Jul 8, 2013)

NahuelDS said:


> my vote goes to the Kinect
> 
> that's what happens when you buy those Chinese knockoffs in Mercado Libre


 
No 

It came with the console. It's original, though. I double checked.

Same situation with the PSP, horrible D-Pad. Had to take it apart and place little pieces of paper between the plastic and the rubber.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Jul 8, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> That got me curious as with the exception of the move the wand around the screen I can not think of any that really did well. That said my experiences with the wii were not the broadest so there are quite likely to be gaps. However as that is unlikely to include lightgun, platform, driving/flying or menu based stuff (better than straight controller but not better than touchscreen) I am not sure where that leaves us.


 

It really seemed like most of the time developers had a hard time adapting to the Wiimote, but when they did the examples are phenomenal. Nintendo's own games of course for the most part made fantastic use of it (although Donkey Kong country Returns left a bad taste in my mouth.... really should have been an option to turn off the movement based controls.) Kororinpa was awesome in how it handled the Wiimote the responsiveness made that game. Not really sure it would be possible on another platform with out at least changing some of the tracks.  

Other times you had to adjust some settings to get the most out of the games, a good example of this is Cruis'n Wii the game if you played it with the standard settings was unresponsive and just a mess. Change the setting to the max sensitivity and the controls get a bit twitchy but the game is now both fun and complete-able. 

Note the games where it sucked... omg did it suck, where it not for Classic support on most of these games, I would have went insane. Almost any fighting game sucked using the Wiimote... 

Like any console most of the games for it sucked or where not worth 50-60 bucks, but if you don't at least look for the gems you won't find them at all. On that note though I do consider the SNES and PS2 the epitomes of what a fantastic library should look like. Many many quality games and covering as many genres as possible given the technologies.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 8, 2013)

NahuelDS said:


> ok... so "the best controller" is the one with the crappiest dpad
> makes sense


 

Because everything else about it is phenomenal and the D-Pad isn't even that necessary.


----------



## Xarsah16 (Jul 8, 2013)

I picked other - I love the ps2 controller. I can't say ps3 because I don't own the system/have never,played one even though I know the layouts are very similar. I love how the ps2 controller fits in my hand and just feels so right


----------



## Taleweaver (Jul 8, 2013)

Hard to say. Having a freakin' touchpad and screen on your controller is a huge plus, if you ask me. And the rest of the controller isn't bad either.

I only very recently got a 360. It's certainly nice, but the nintendo pro controller looks, feels and plays as just a tiny bit better. It's not exactly fair, as it's pretty much a copy-paste job, but it's the result that matters.

As such: wiiu it is.


----------



## LoloLakitu (Jul 8, 2013)

The god tier GameCube controller all the way!


----------



## kehkou (Jul 8, 2013)

The Wiimote with its attachments is like a gamer's Swiss-army knife.


----------



## Maxternal (Jul 8, 2013)

- Wiimote is the best for shooters (even if there aren't that many shooters on the system) and you can find adapters to connect a GameCube controller (which I also love) or PS2 pad to it ... but that part doesn't really count, I guess.
- Wii U pro controller has the form of the 360 controller (winning 2nd) with a few buttons switched AND it has motion controls built in
- Wii U gamepad just has all the bells and whistles.

My vote goes for the Wii U option which can work with all of them


----------



## SirAileron (Jul 8, 2013)

I play too many *different* games to say "This one is the best!"

360 pad is great for 3D adventure types, PS3 pad is fantastic for 2D just about anything that benefits from d-pad use, Sega Saturn is great for those 6-button fighters, Gamecube pad is simply the definition of "made for Smash Bros," though less modern adventure games do work well on it, as does Soul Calibur. And as much as I swear by keyboard and mouse for first-person games, Metroid Prime: Hunters worked fantastically with a touch screen, and I do find the idea of touch-screen aiming/looking to be incredibly viable when done right (I'm looking at you, Wii U game pad). And the Wii remote with the nunchuck had quite a fair amount of viability when games were made for it. Metroid Prime 3 and Skyward Sword, as more notable examples, but even Smash Bros. worked with Wiimote+Nunchuck almost flawlessly (if they allowed the A+B "button" to be disabled, it would be perfect).

As it stands, only two things affect what system I get a game for:
1) Will the controller make me feel sexy while playing this game?
2) Are the versions the same, or is this the shitty version?

While I haven't held one of these, though... I'd say this probably comes the closest to being "the best controller," simply by rule of modularity:
http://store.gameshark.com/listCategoriesAndProducts.asp?idCategory=449&scid=madcatzsite


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm not sure I can honestly answer this, because for every controller I can nominate as the best, there's another that does a particular thing better, in my opinion. GameCube has the best analog stick and face button layout. The dualshock series has the best conventional layout, best digital triggers, and a great dpad. The 360 controller has the best analog triggers. the "SNES style" Nintendo controllers in general have amazing dpads and (IMHO) the most intuitive face button naming.

I honestly think it varies greatly on the kind of game I'm playing. But if I absolutely had to pick one, it would be the GameCube controller. That perfect, short height of the left analog stick and beautiful streamlined face button layout (so you're never more than a small finger twitch from any button) wins me over every time.


----------



## Ethevion (Jul 8, 2013)

XBox 360 for me. It is by far the most comfortable controller I've ever used. Luckily, the games I played rarely needed the d-pad. The PS controllers are my favorite for fighting games though, because I use the d-pad when it comes to Street Fighter.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 8, 2013)

On dpads, the 360 and fighting games

Have people tried the improved/rotatable Dpad model?

Maybe it is because games tend not to need them nowadays but I would not have ranked the 360 dpad as all that bad. I would never confuse it with being one of the greats (such things are switches or do not bother) but not bad/notably useless as to have a proper opinion on the matter. That said I would probably say the same about everything there as far as the official pads for main consoles that do not have switches go.

Where do fighting pads/arcade sticks (I am not a fan of the term fightstick but probably have to have it in here anyway) fall in this?


----------



## narutofan777 (Jul 8, 2013)

the mouse and keyboard r best controllers. best players use them.


----------



## IBNobody (Jul 8, 2013)

I will never buy a 360 controller because of the horrible dpad. I may very well buy an XBox One controller, though.

I use a Dualshock 3 and the PS3 Nav controller for some PC gaming. (NB: Check out Better DS3 if you use Motionjoy. http://betterds3.ciebiera.net/)

But for PC gaming in general... Mouse and Keyboard cannot be beaten.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Jul 8, 2013)

I wish to change my vote to NES Advantage.... lol It is the epitome of awesomeness the pinnacle of perfection! lol 

But really it was so great that I picked up 2 of them for my NES back in the day. 

I have fond memories of that controller helping me beat so many tough games!


----------



## Mantis41 (Jul 8, 2013)

IBNobody said:


> I will never buy a 360 controller because of the horrible dpad. I may very well buy an XBox One controller, though.
> 
> I use a Dualshock 3 and the PS3 Nav controller for some PC gaming. (NB: Check out Better DS3 if you use Motionjoy. http://betterds3.ciebiera.net/)
> 
> But for PC gaming in general... Mouse and Keyboard cannot be beaten.


 
To be honest I have never played a game on the 360 that required the D-pad the joysticks seemed to be used for everything. I can imagine how bad it would be though considering the way it jumps all over the place on the on-screen keyboard.


----------



## tbgtbg (Jul 8, 2013)

360 controller is ruled out by the terrible D-Pad.

I voted other, but honestly, I don't think any system has the best controller. Some are better than others, but none are perfect.


----------



## grossaffe (Jul 9, 2013)

There is no best controller, in my opinion.  Different controllers are better for different game types.  Wiimote+/nunchuk, for example, really cannot be compared with the the other controllers because it has completely unique uses.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 9, 2013)

grossaffe said:


> There is no best controller, in my opinion.  Different controllers are better for different game types.  Wiimote+/nunchuk, for example, really cannot be compared with the the other controllers because it has completely unique uses.



For all that I might wax poetic about genre blending and ? elements in modern games it is still a few core concepts that dominate and not so many new ones. To that end controllers can still hurt your hands to hold for a long period and with the possible exception of flight games and fighting games (and ignoring the mouse and keyboard for fps thing -- they might not be competitive with one another but they can still play) most will pull double duty and do the lot.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm going to say 360 pad. The D-Pad is still better than the PS3's and the layout is the most optimal one around with all the sticks and buttons in just the right places, the shoulder buttons have the right shape and function _(top ones are flat buttons, bottom ones are full-on pressure-sensitive triggers) _and it's generally the best _"stock"_ controller for current generation systems.

Can't really vote for PS4 or XBox One controllers since I haven't used them yet _(obviously)_ and I still maintain that the WiiU's sliders are not only inferior to a standard analog stick, they're also in the wrong places - the right analog stick should be below the buttons, not above them because it's the buttons that are the focus of the right side of the controller, not the slider which is only used for camera control.

This is actually a gripe I have with the Dual Shock as well, but in that case the positions of the D-Pad and the left analog stick should've been switched ages ago - the D-Pad is no longer extensively used in most games and as such, its importance is lesser to that of the analog stick which is used all the time.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 9, 2013)

Why are there nearly 100 votes for the Wii U controller? Really guys? Do people even read the poll, or do they just see Wii U and blindly vote for it anymore? I _know_ that everybody has handled a better controller than that one. If you're going to tell me it beats the Gamecube or 360 controllers, I'm gonna have to wonder exactly how many systems you've actually owned and played.

Personally, I voted other because I have love for the Gamecube controller, but really, I'd have no problem voting for the 360 controller either. After using that controller as much as I have previously, I know I need to get my hands on one for myself for all of its uses with the PC and such.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 9, 2013)

Nathan Drake said:


> Why are there nearly 100 votes for the Wii U controller? Really guys? Do people even read the poll, or do they just see Wii U and blindly vote for it anymore? I _know_ that everybody has handled a better controller than that one. If you're going to tell me it beats the Gamecube or 360 controllers, I'm gonna have to wonder exactly how many systems you've actually owned and played.


People think differently from me! Boohoo, they must be fanboys!


----------



## rehevkor (Jul 9, 2013)

While I like the design of the PS3 controller it loses points for the triggers.
The Xbox 360 pad has its flaws but it's pretty nice. It gets bonus points for working on Windows with most games supporting it directly.

Xbox 360 wins then I suppose for me..


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 9, 2013)

To be fair I think all D-Pads are shit, the only good D-Pad I've used is the Vita D-Pad.


----------



## Arm73 (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm a huge fan of Wii remote + nunchuck, but it has it's limitation.
However the pointing capability are amazing.

Since I'm playing mostly on the PC these days, and although I have every controller ( including arcade joysticks ) with USB adapters up to the PS2 and GC, I use a *wired Xbox360 controller* and I couldn't love it more ( well, maybe with a better d-pad so that I wouldn't have to switch to another controller when playing retro games ) , it fits my hand perfectly, I like the placement and feel of the analog sticks, once my thumbs set on those they are like 'locked' for good, as opposed to any other brand when they inevitably start slipping around after a certain amount of sweat is involved 

But all in all I should go with the Wii U gamepad.
It has all the necessary buttons and also gyroscope and motion sensors, etc... , but the large touchscreen on it just opens up a lot more possibility .
Asymmetric or off screen playing, maps, quick inventory , scanner, scope, steering wheel....you name it.
There is just so much that could be done !

Just like the second screen on the DS allowed developers to create unique and amazing experiences on the seriously underpowered handled, I hope to see some creativity down the road for the Wii U as well.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jul 9, 2013)

Nathan Drake said:


> Why are there nearly 100 votes for the Wii U controller? Really guys? Do people even read the poll, or do they just see Wii U and blindly vote for it anymore? I _know_ that everybody has handled a better controller than that one. If you're going to tell me it beats the Gamecube or 360 controllers, I'm gonna have to wonder exactly how many systems you've actually owned and played.


Do you even read the replies?

In case you haven't noticed, the wiiu controller HAS A FREAKIN' SCREEN. I can use it as a handheld if I so damn want to. And I often do, considering there's quite some glare on my TV before sunset.

Also...wiiu pro controller > xbox360 controller. Yes, it's obviously based on it. But it's lighter, has USB recharging connection and a better D-pad. I could list more, but it may not be correct to compare a brand new wiiu pro pad to a used xbox360 one.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 9, 2013)

It came up in another thread but I thought of this one as I read back up on the matter.

Microsoft used to have a line in gamepads and related things called the sidewinder
Wikipedia I know but http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microsoft_SideWinder

I kind of half forgot about this. Best is not even a question but might frame something differently.

On Wii U vs 360... I am leaning towards people maybe considering best to be "best ideas" rather than best option for a gamepad.
Granted from what I have seen the dreamcast VMU probably added about as much to the experience as the Wii U pad has done thus far and the GBA-GC stuff is probably not far behind.


----------



## mkdms14 (Jul 10, 2013)

So Nintendo fan boys what do you have to say to this, found this on IGN.
http://www.ign.com/articles/2013/07/09/nintendo-blocks-smash-bros-melee-streaming-at-evo

Terrible just terrible Nintendo.


----------



## Maxternal (Jul 10, 2013)

^ and why is this relevant to choice of controllers?


----------



## Necron (Jul 10, 2013)

I have never had a problem with a controller in my life, except for the Wiimotion, so I'm pretty neutral on this one.


----------



## Yepi69 (Jul 10, 2013)

The NES had some simplistic and comfortable button ''mashy'' buttons ever.


----------



## mkdms14 (Jul 10, 2013)

Its not reavant I was just seeing if anyone one was paying attention.  I am more curious out of the great number of people who voted on WiiU controller as the best controller how many of them own a WiiU?  I would vote the Gamecube controller as being a better one before WiiU's controller which is big and feels like a tablet more than a controller.


----------



## AaronZ (Jul 10, 2013)

Wii U? Seriously? lol


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Jul 10, 2013)

So, it really surprises me that 54 people on here have played a ps4 already. How was it? Obviously you really liked the controller.


----------



## Enchilada (Jul 10, 2013)

Never touched a Wii U controller,  but it's the most appealing and interesting.


----------



## FireGrey (Jul 10, 2013)

Why would it be anyone other than Nintendo?
Nintendo are the best at controllers.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 10, 2013)

FireGrey said:


> Why would it be anyone other than Nintendo?
> Nintendo are the best at controllers.



Do elaborate or at least explain why when it would cost basically nothing (simple USB bluetooth chips are not expensive after all) people are not jumping to adapt a wiimote for everything.
Likewise I can certainly get behind a statement of aside from proper switch using pads their dpads are the best available. Not sure why others have not jumped on board now the patents have expired though.

Also did I hallucinate the N64?


----------



## grossaffe (Jul 10, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> people are not jumping to adapt a wiimote for everything.


 
I guess there's no community of people using Glovepie to hack wiimote support into games.  Oh look, there is! http://www.glovepie.org/forum/
Well, it has support for PS3 and Xbox 360 controllers and kinect and so on, so I guess that doesn't prove anything.  Oh, wait, the Wiimote subforum has nearly as many posts as the entire rest of the hardware forum combined.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jul 10, 2013)

mysticwaterfall said:


> So, it really surprises me that 54 people on here have played a ps4 already. How was it? Obviously you really liked the controller.


It's awesome.  Just you want a couple months until sony unveils its time travel feature that lets you travel back into the past with it. The only downsize is that you can only use it to praise sony on their stuff, but hey...with that kind of technology under the belt, I'm happy to oblige. The wiiu and xbox's controllers can you fuck themselves.


----------



## Maxternal (Jul 10, 2013)

Although I'm sure a very SMALL portion of the population had gone to E3 (not sure if any of them participated in the poll) and had direct contact with PS4 and XB1 controllers (prototypes, mind you. No one really knows how they'll end up being shipped.) I bet most of those who voted for PS4 just assumed that the dual shock 4 would fit into their hands as well as their own PSX/PS2/PS3 controllers but just thought the idea of all the extra features was cool. The form factor for PS4 controls seems to have changed more for this next generation than it has in a while with Sony but compared to how much Nintendo changes their controls each gen, it's still practically identical.

The same could be said of those that voted for XB1. The 360 controller is one of the clear leaders in the poll and some of those people just must have seen so little change in the XB1 controller as far as handle form and button placement that it was safe to say that it would be the exact same good experience, and just with the added headset audio resolution and other little tweaks were enough to push it up barely over it's predecessor and into their personal first place.


I can also guess that for aspects they couldn't judge through pictures such as button quality, weight or texture, some people either just don't care about those aspects enough for it to makes a difference, trust in reviews that have reported positively about them or just don't have enough experience with really bad controllers to realize how important they can be ... and just took them for granted.


----------



## DS1 (Jul 10, 2013)

My favorite was always the Game Cube controller. Granted, it was pretty lousy for fighting games (and I love me some fighting games), but for everything else it was a hot knife through butter. It fit in my hands perfectly (may have been too small for some people with big mitts, but perfect for me), and I never felt like I was conforming to it. The pressure triggers were also very well done, great for stuff like the water jet in Super Mario Sunshine, or thrusters in Rogue Squadron. The best part is that they 'clicked' to real buttons when you pushed them all the way down - a feature that I miss every time I pick up an XBox or DC controller.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 11, 2013)

DS1 said:


> My favorite was always the Game Cube controller. Granted, it was pretty lousy for fighting games (and I love me some fighting games), but for everything else it was a hot knife through butter. It fit in my hands perfectly (may have been too small for some people with big mitts, but perfect for me), and I never felt like I was conforming to it. The pressure triggers were also very well done, great for stuff like the water jet in Super Mario Sunshine, or thrusters in Rogue Squadron. The best part is that they 'clicked' to real buttons when you pushed them all the way down - a feature that I miss every time I pick up an XBox or DC controller.


 

I thought it was the best for fighters. The D-Pad sucked but the analog stick was pretty great, how it kinda snapped into place on the 8 directions so you could really pull of quarter circles and Z's quickly and accurately.


----------



## GameWinner (Jul 11, 2013)

FireGrey said:


> Why would it be anyone other than Nintendo?
> Nintendo are the best at controllers.


 
N64's controller did not exist.


----------



## DS1 (Jul 11, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I thought it was the best for fighters. The D-Pad sucked but the analog stick was pretty great, how it kinda snapped into place on the 8 directions so you could really pull of quarter circles and Z's quickly and accurately.


 

That's a good point. I don't think of it as such because pad players* will typically use the d-pad (even the crappy GC one, as I do with Tatsunoko vs Capcom) due to arcade sticks also being analogue, but it does come down to how accurately you can point it in those 8 directions. Hence why people love the NGPC 'stick' so much (though I guess technically that was analogue as well?).

*people who think they are good at fighting games yet don't use an arcade stick


----------



## Sakitoshi (Jul 11, 2013)

the PS3 controller is comfortable and has all the tech of pressure sensitive and accelerometers and is very compatible with PCs, smartphones and all that, the only flaw is the L2 and R2 triggers, but is acceptable compared to the horrific D-Pad of the Xbox 360 and lack of compatibility with other devices aside PCs.
the PS4 controller looks very comfortable and the triggers appear to be fixed, but like someone said before is stupid choose a controller you don't even have touched or at least looked with you own eyes.


----------



## Osha (Jul 11, 2013)

GameWinner said:


> N64's controller did not exist.


 
Eh, I personally had no problem with the N64 controller. It worked well, considering the games never asked you to use the D-pad and the analog stick at the same time.

Anyway, Gamecube for me, it's the one I always use whenever I wanna play on my PC.


----------



## weavile001 (Jul 11, 2013)

I don´t know which is better, every controller is very good,at least for me.
but, i would say, either the GameCube Controller or The Xbox 360 Controller.


----------



## Arm73 (Jul 11, 2013)

mkdms14 said:


> So Nintendo fan boys what do you have to say to this, found this on IGN.
> http://www.ign.com/articles/2013/07/09/nintendo-blocks-smash-bros-melee-streaming-at-evo
> 
> Terrible just terrible Nintendo.


If you check the link that you posted yourself...


> *UPDATE: *Nintendo WILL stream Super Smash Bros. Melee at Evo 2013 after all. In an update to his original post, Shoryuken and Evo founder Tom Cannon has said that the publisher has changed its mind.
> "We will be restoring the original stream and tournament schedules. Obviously this is a huge (relief) for all of us here and we're thrilled that the world will get to see the best Smash players fight it out this weekend. Thanks to everyone online who supported both Evo and Smash."


 
You know what's terrible ? Frigging haters and whiners like you all over the internet.
Get a life dude.


----------



## Maxternal (Jul 11, 2013)

GameWinner said:


> N64's controller did not exist.


 
I must admit, always wanted to get myself one of these





but never got around to it.
(Don't know if they were really any good, but seemed like a good concept.)


----------



## Ghork (Jul 11, 2013)

While it had some flaws (bad D-pad and secondary analog stick) I must say the GC controller is the best darn controller I've ever tried.
The Wii U pro controller is somewhat interesting and feels really good but it does not feel as good as the GC controller did.


----------



## mkdms14 (Jul 12, 2013)

Arm73 said:


> If you check the link that you posted yourself...
> 
> 
> You know what's terrible ? Frigging haters and whiners like you all over the internet.
> Get a life dude.


 
Ok I am going to try to say this as nicely as I can.  When I posted that link to that article (check the time when I posted it) Nintendo just banned the stream of that tournament obviously a couple of hours latter it was reversed and I am glad that that they did it.  I am no Nintendo hater in fact I have owned every single Nintendo console since Super Nintendo minus the WiiU because at the moment there are not enough good games.  The WiiU controller is a mess its more like a tablet then a controller.  Gamecube should be number 1.  So stop with the Nintendo hater crap.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 12, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> I must admit, always wanted to get myself one of these
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One of these came into the retro game shop I used to work at earlier this year. It would've been a cool controller, except for one fatal flaw: You had to hold it at this bizarre, unintuitive crooked angle for the buttons and analog stick to be "straight." It felt really uncomfortable for me to do that, so I kept doing stuff like moving diagonal up/left when I meant to move purely forward on the control stick, and other similar stuff. :\


----------



## Hells Malice (Jul 12, 2013)

Pretty much a no brainer. 360 controller.

Unless your hands are small. A friend of mine doesn't like it and I believe that was her reason.

Buut for a guy of moderate size, it's the perfect controller. Fantastically weighted and perfectly proportioned. Crap Dpad but who the hell needs a dpad anyway.
No idea what the xbone controller is like so I can't judge if its better or not.


----------



## Ethevion (Jul 12, 2013)

Hells Malice said:


> Pretty much a no brainer. 360 controller.
> 
> Unless your hands are small. A friend of mine doesn't like it and I believe that was her reason.
> 
> ...


 
I still play Street Fighter with a d-pad. That's the main reason I loved the Play Station controllers. But as you said, the 360 controller is much better all around.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Aug 4, 2013)

Hells Malice said:


> Pretty much a no brainer. 360 controller.
> 
> Unless your hands are small. A friend of mine doesn't like it and I believe that was her reason.
> 
> ...


I disagree.  I have big hands and if I play fot longer periods my vrist starts to hurt for some reason. The ps3 controller lays more relaxed in my hands. At least for me but hey, everyone have different opinions and different hands.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 4, 2013)

CrimzonEyed said:


> I disagree.  I have big hands and if I play fot longer periods my vrist starts to hurt for some reason. The ps3 controller lays more relaxed in my hands. At least for me but hey, everyone have different opinions and different hands.


I've noticed this myself. The 360 controller tends to cramp up my fingers due to the way the grips shape against them, but I have no such problem with the PS3 controller.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 4, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> I've noticed this myself. The 360 controller tends to cramp up my fingers due to the way the grips shape against them, but I have no such problem with the PS3 controller.



Just to contrast in addition to the suspect sticks I have to hold my middle fingers below the buttons on the Playstation controller for it to feel any kind of nice in my hands, I would love to be able to have fingers on each button but it is the most unnatural feeling if I do. Three hours of that and I might as well have a thumb, a forefinger and pain.


----------

